

Help heart failure patients and hack for $40,000 in prizes this weekend in SF - rzazueta
http://novartis-mhealth-challenge-sf.eventbrite.com/?discount=mashery-friends

======
kevinwuhoo
Had to read it a few times to figure out what was going on. tl;dr: Pay $5 to
build other people's ideas with the opportunity to win up to $15,000
(Novartis' revenue was $56B in 2012 [1]).

    
    
      How It Works
      • Brands present their business challenge.
      • Companies and developers create solutions over an intense weekend.
      • On Sunday, an all-star judging panel will score the top 3 mobile solutions and the winners will be announced.
    

[1]:
[http://www.novartis.com/downloads/investors/reports/novartis...](http://www.novartis.com/downloads/investors/reports/novartis-
annual-report-2012-en.pdf)

